# Ultimate Homemade Fogger!



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I enjoy watching this youtube channel. A lot of interesting content and really goes into great detail of the science behind all the builds he does.

In this episode, suppose you happen to build your own turbojet engine, but you happen to pump fog juice into the afterburner, instead of additional fuel. ...well, you say you want continuous fog!

Whole episode:





Start of the fogger:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The noise would be a drawback, but that is some impressive fogging.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok so who will be the first to build this thing? Would definitely need a special chiller to handle it.


----------

